# Looking for land in Wilkes,Warren,or Taliaferro



## huntnboy (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking for land in these counties to get a QDM club started.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## HunterDoug (Jan 12, 2009)

We have 1269 acres in Wilkes County, GA about 5 miles West from Lincolnton off of GA Highway 378.  Call me at 678-947-0631 and visit our website at www.southernsportsmanhuntingclub.com.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 31, 2009)

*land*

ttt


----------



## buckman1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a club in Tignall (17 miles from Elberton) with 5 openings.  4 on one side and all the doe you want. 800 acres with 20 members. Low pressure because most members don't hunt much.  $650 dues.  Let me know if you are interested


----------



## huntnboy (Feb 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## huntnboy (Feb 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Rocky Pines Hunt Club (Feb 27, 2009)

hey we have openings! Wait a second your already a member. Talk to you later Dustin


----------



## huntnboy (Mar 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JG129 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=269256


----------



## dutchman (Apr 6, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=266531


----------

